# lowering/bodykit question



## bLaSiAn_gUrLiE (Jul 20, 2004)

im still new to fixing up my car so this may sound a little dumb. but sorry, i have to know the answer. 

i am planning to put a bodykit on my car in the future. but i also want to lower and repaint the whole car. so until i get the money to buy the kit and paint, is it possible to lower the car and then when i buy the kit put it on and raise the car a little? the only reason i want to lower it till i have the money for paint is i am getting 17's on the car and i dont like the look of a high car with big rims. please tell me my options and your opinions....thanks.


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

if you want to drop and raise it get yourself some nice coilovers


----------



## bLaSiAn_gUrLiE (Jul 20, 2004)

ok, thanks! what company would you recomend?


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

i would go with some Teins... if you want more info there are some good stickeys in the suspension section


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

thats what i like about my coilovers, i can raise or lower the car any damn time i want, if i dont get lazy. if u were to get springs, u would need to get the kit first to see how low it would sit and then adjust to how much u would need to lower it to remove wheel gap


----------



## bLaSiAn_gUrLiE (Jul 20, 2004)

ok, thanks alot guys! i really appreciate it!


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

Ground control is another option if you're looking into coilovers. I've also heard of members buying coilovers off of ebay just for the sleeve and collar thingy and then using another brand of spring on it.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Masa said:


> Ground control is another option if you're looking into coilovers. I've also heard of members buying coilovers off of ebay just for the sleeve and collar thingy and then using another brand of spring on it.



ground controls are not complete coil overs


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i'll assume you own a b-14 (95-99 sentra or 95-98 200sx) like the majority of the ppl on here?

i personally, am over the bodykit thing and just got the best looking oem bumpers made for the car. it'll look sick with a 1.5 - 2" drop (get the teins) and i wont be scraping driveways and speedbumps....but if you're still insistent on a kit, hit me up with a PM of your choices. there's alot of ugly ones out there and maybe i can point you in direction of a kit you like better and didnt know about...i've pretty much seen em all. good luck, but remember: dropping your car and still having a nice ride isn't cheap. id save up about $1000 to do it properly.


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> ground controls are not complete coil overs


How so? I know they are not they threaded strut body coilovers, but they do come with springs, sleave and collars. You have to place the ground control setup on whatever struts you have of course. Is that what you meant by saying they are not complete? All I know is that's what I got and it's all that I needed. If your talking about the threaded strut body coilovers well then you're looking at spending lots of money. Please explain.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

in a few weeks i will have a set of coil overs for sale..i got em on my car now..just make me a offer and ill letu kno


----------



## bLaSiAn_gUrLiE (Jul 20, 2004)

*Nismo1997*....sounds nice, but i cant make an offer because i dunno how much they run, lolz. i was going to look at different company prices, but if you can make me an offer that i can afford i will be interested in them. 

*xt_out*....yes i have a 98 200sx. i was looking into the Erebuni(gtr) front and back bumper but i am still not sure because i dont like how it says GTR on the back. and for side skirts i wanted to just get some se-r skirts. if you know of a better kit let me know or send me a pic of it at [email protected].


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

thats the best body kit on the market IMO
good choice


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Masa said:


> How so? I know they are not they threaded strut body coilovers, but they do come with springs, sleave and collars. You have to place the ground control setup on whatever struts you have of course. Is that what you meant by saying they are not complete? All I know is that's what I got and it's all that I needed. If your talking about the threaded strut body coilovers well then you're looking at spending lots of money. Please explain.



theyre not ready to go out the box, u still have to buy aftermarket struts/shocks to accomodate them, using them with stock struts is not ideal


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

40$?


----------



## bLaSiAn_gUrLiE (Jul 20, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> 40$?



thats not bad, let me kno wen you take them off.


----------



## NissansBlueDevil (Jul 26, 2004)

xt_out said:


> i'll assume you own a b-14 (95-99 sentra or 95-98 200sx) like the majority of the ppl on here?
> 
> i personally, am over the bodykit thing and just got the best looking oem bumpers made for the car. it'll look sick with a 1.5 - 2" drop (get the teins) and i wont be scraping driveways and speedbumps....but if you're still insistent on a kit, hit me up with a PM of your choices. there's alot of ugly ones out there and maybe i can point you in direction of a kit you like better and didnt know about...i've pretty much seen em all. good luck, but remember: dropping your car and still having a nice ride isn't cheap. id save up about $1000 to do it properly.


 you spelled tien wrong... anyway.. i got tien adjustable's and it's lowered and i got a body kit.. thats the way to go


----------

